# What is your go-to load for geese?



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been doing some stocking up in preparation for the upcoming duck season and I'm all set on shells for ducks (BB and #2 for decoys). However, last year we had quite a few geese come over and I felt like with the right shell I would have been able to take them down.

What has worked best for you? Black Cloud, tungsten, etc? I'm not a politician/lawyer/brain surgeon so unfortunately $35-40/10 rounds of Hevi Shot is a little out of budget, but I can spend a little more on quality shotshells for geese.

This will be for my new 12 gauge 3" chamber (first semi auto!)


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I love shooting Kent 3 inch #2 or #3 shot. I have shot plenty of geese with those. If they are in a good range, you'll have no problem. They key with it is making sure that they are close enough. No matter how much money you spend, what brand, or how big the shot is, you won't make ethical kills with long out of range shots. That being said, I really like Kents and they have always done well for me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You need to pattern your gun with different chokes, at different distances, with different loads. This is the best way to determine what will work for you. 

I shoot Federal ultra shok or Federal blue box steel. 1 1/4 oz. 3" #2's. Or 1 1/8 oz. 3" #2's. I have never noticed the difference 1/8 oz. makes. There are days when the ducks work the decoys so close I will use Federal 2 3/4" 1 oz. 6 shot


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

for geese i use 3 1/2 number 2 or bbs from heavy shot. I also use those same shells on swans with a Carlson short range Choke tube. awesome combo


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I shoot the standard Winchester shells that are on sell at Wal-Mart for 12-14 bucks. 3 inch 1 1/4 ounce #2. 

Speaking of which, I may need to go out and buy another box. Wyoming early goose season 5 weeks away.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> You need to pattern your gun with different chokes, at different distances, with different loads. This is the best way to determine what will work for you.
> 
> I shoot Federal ultra shok or Federal blue box steel. 1 1/4 oz. 3" #2's. Or 1 1/8 oz. 3" #2's. I have never noticed the difference 1/8 oz. makes. There are days when the ducks work the decoys so close I will use Federal 2 3/4" 1 oz. 6 shot


Fowlmouth nailed it - pattern first!!!

I shoot either Estate 3" 1 1/4 #2 or Federal Blue Box 3" 1 1/4 #2 for ducks, geese, and swans - both loads pattern really well in my gun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

also try some after marker chokes. they help give carlson chokes a look. they are awesome and great price. i have mid range in all of our guns.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I agree with fowl, pattern your load will tell ya lots.

But I can tell ya I've tried almost every BB sized load out there from Black Cloud, Hevi, Blind Side, to the cheap stuff. I can tell you you will save a ton of money and kill just as many geese with the Experts, Kent's, or Federals.

I shoot the 3 1/2" 1 1/2oz BB Federal Blue box out of my A5 and a Carlson's LR choke. Those shells are loaded with a full 1 1/2 oz. shot, and still maintain 1500 FPS and I've put geese down better and cleaner with than load than any of the other expensive shells out there. You can get the 3" Federal BB loads and they will do just as good.

Geese are a very big bird and look much closer than they actually are. So just please make sure those geese are in a good ethical range for you before taking the shots. Makes me sick out in the marsh when any geese gets within a half mile, everyone lays on the calls as loud and obnoxious as they can then crack shots if they are aproaching within the 100 yard range.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

moabxjeeper said:


> I've been doing some stocking up in preparation for the upcoming duck season and I'm all set on shells for ducks (BB and #2 for decoys). However, last year we had quite a few geese come over and I felt like with the right shell I would have been able to take them down.
> 
> What has worked best for you? Black Cloud, tungsten, etc? I'm not a politician/lawyer/brain surgeon so unfortunately $35-40/10 rounds of Hevi Shot is a little out of budget, but I can spend a little more on quality shotshells for geese.
> 
> This will be for my new 12 gauge 3" chamber (first semi auto!)


 By the looks of your post you already have your goose loads covered. My self I like #1's & #2 steel shot in a 3" hull for geese. What you need to get for those (( decoying )) ducks is any good ole cheap #4 shot.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I really like Black Cloud Snow Goose in 3", BB. I bought a case for a spring snow goose hunt in 2013, and they worked well at unbelievable ranges. Now, I'm slowly using the remainder on Canada geese. They do their part in the rare instances I can come within 50 yards of a goose.

Be warned that they shoot at 1635 fps, and their recoil is worse than some of my 3 1/2" shells. A lot of guys will tell you that you'll kill more birds shooting a smaller load with less recoil (because it eliminates flinching). I agree to some extent, but when I'm taking aim at a goose, I'm way too excited to think twice about the recoil.

By the way, the first goose I killed was with a 20 gauge shooting #4. You don't need Black Cloud or anything fancy to kill geese. I use it because I have a firm belief that a little overkill doesn't hurt anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

JerryH said:


> By the looks of your post you already have your goose loads covered. My self I like #1's & #2 steel shot in a 3" hull for geese. What you need to get for those (( decoying )) ducks is any good ole cheap #4 shot.


#4 steel seems a little light for ducks but that's great they work well for you. Where I hunt is extremely thick so when I knock ducks down I want them dead. #2 over decoys has served me well and leaves very few ducks still kicking.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Kent 3" #2 shot from swans to teal and everything in between. Thinking i'm going to go with #3 shot this year for an increase of pattern density


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have had good luck with 3" 1 3/8oz #2 blindside. With the right choke it has served me well the last few years


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> Kent 3" #2 shot from swans to teal and everything in between. Thinking i'm going to go with #3 shot this year for an increase of pattern density


We switched 2 years ago from 2's to 3's and haven't regretted it at all. Seems we're killing more and they're just as dead when they hit the water. If one appears to be winged then on the way down we just pop him again to make sure that he's done when he hits the water. For example, on opening day last year we only had one cripple out of 13 ducks killed and actually that cripple looked like it was dead on the way down. That was a mixed bag that included mallard, pintail, wigeon, gadwall and teal.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I made the switch to #3 for ducks couple years back as well. They have done well for me. I wa amazed when I pattered different loads and how much difference in density there was from 2 shot to 3 shot.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2 3/4" #6's are deadly within 30 yards. A lot easier on the shoulder too.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> 2 3/4" #6's are deadly within 30 yards. A lot easier on the shoulder too.


Yeah but if you get caught with that lead shot #6's you're going to be in trouble. :shock:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

moabxjeeper said:


> #4 steel seems a little light for ducks but that's great they work well for you. Where I hunt is extremely thick so when I knock ducks down I want them dead. #2 over decoys has served me well and leaves very few ducks still kicking.


The size of the pellet doesn't determine if your duck falls dead. You need a pellet just big enough to be able to penetrate into the critical organs and then you want as many pellets in your pattern as possible to increase the chance one of them hits the brain, spine, heart, etc...

So, if you max shots are 35 yards, steel #4 at 1500 fps will penetrate to 40 yards and give you the most pellets in your pattern. I don't know how you hunt, but if you need BBs and #2s to kill ducks, you are trying to shoot at birds that are too far. Most shots for pass shooting geese are usually at least 50 yards. 3.5" steel BBB is probably your best shot without going to tungsten.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

toasty said:


> The size of the pellet doesn't determine if your duck falls dead. You need a pellet just big enough to be able to penetrate into the critical organs and then you want as many pellets in your pattern as possible to increase the chance one of them hits the brain, spine, heart, etc...


In that case I better go stock up on my 7.5 shot steel and start going for the vitals then


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

moabxjeeper said:


> In that case I better go stock up on my 7.5 shot steel and start going for the vitals then


You don't have enough penetration to get to the vitals with #7.5 steel shot. You know there is such a thing as shotgun ballistics. If you don't want to know the answer to your question, why did you ask it?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I tried #7's last year over a small pothole. The shots were out to about 30 yards and crushed mallards dead. Over 400 pellet count in #7's. I don't recommend them for every situation, but when you have ducks humping your face they work good. They work well on cripples too.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

toasty said:


> You don't have enough penetration to get to the vitals with #7.5 steel shot. You know there is such a thing as shotgun ballistics. If you don't want to know the answer to your question, why did you ask it?


Yes, I am aware and was being sarcastic. However, all sarcasm aside, I do appreciate your feedback.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I tried #7's last year over a small pothole. The shots were out to about 30 yards and crushed mallards dead. Over 400 pellet count in #7's. I don't recommend them for every situation, but when you have ducks humping your face they work good. They work well on cripples too.


Really?? That's impressive. You're a brave man for using that small of shot for ducks, but if it worked for you, who am I to demean your choice?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

moabxjeeper - search for "28 gauge" and its pretty neat what toasty and jerryh can do with those little guns!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> moabxjeeper - search for "28 gauge" and its pretty neat what toasty and jerryh can do with those little guns!


The 28 is overkill! All you need is a 410

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> The 28 is overkill! All you need is a 410


Great, now we got a troll visiting this thread. :grin:

For those that may not know, Hammernhonkers hunted an entire season with nothing but a 28ga. That includes ducks, geese, pheasants, and he even shot 2 turkeys with it. I don't know how many birds he killed exactly, but he shot at least 20 canadian geese with it and more ducks and snow geese than I shoot in two years. I am starting to wonder if this next year he is going to shoot the .410 only?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> Great, now we got a troll visiting this thread. :grin:
> 
> For those that may not know, Hammernhonkers hunted an entire season with nothing but a 28ga. That includes ducks, geese, pheasants, and he even shot 2 turkeys with it. I don't know how many birds he killed exactly, but he shot at least 20 canadian geese with it and more ducks and snow geese than I shoot in two years. I am starting to wonder if this next year he is going to shoot the .410 only?


In two year's??

I know how many you stack up a season, so I'd say that's a little bit of a stretch there lol.

Thinking part of the season will be dedicated to the 410 for sure though!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The 12 gauge is so yesterday! BB shot to kill a decoying duck?:shock: Man up and gauge down a gauge or two. Try some #6 shot in a 20ga at a duck over the blocks. Its devastating. 

A friend of mine shoots #7 steel in his 410 & 28ga. He calls it the cloud of death.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

JerryH said:


> The 12 gauge is so yesterday! BB shot to kill a decoying duck?:shock: Man up and gauge down a gauge or two. Try some #6 shot in a 20ga at a duck over the blocks. Its devastating.
> 
> A friend of mine shoots #7 steel in his 410 & 28ga. He calls it the cloud of death.


Well the 12 gauge BB shot was actually just a cover up for what I really use over decoys...


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

haha, It has always been a dream of mine to shoot one of those into a flock of about 100 mallards from my sneak boat. Just can't imagine why those were banned for hunting.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Kent 6's for decoying ducks.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

toasty said:


> haha, It has always been a dream of mine to shoot one of those into a flock of about 100 mallards from my sneak boat. Just can't imagine why those were banned for hunting.


I'll give you $10 if you go over to the rest area at Farmington Bay and try that when the season starts


----------

